# now what??



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi - i can't take this anymore - I just finished mikes tapes (day 100 was yesterday) and i have had a horrible week with my IBS - i missed work on monday and had to leave early today... i haven't changed anything - i keep trying to "think happy thoughts", trying to do the deep breathing but nothing works. I got towards inner peace in the mail yesterday as well - thinking of trying it - I still believe the hypno will work - i guess i just feel slightly defeated at the moment. or maybe depleated is the better word.







I know the hypno won't cure me - but i want to do what i can to help them work if they're going to - so should i still take the break from mikes tapes - or should i redo them right away or go to inner peace. suggestions appreciated - thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Mike says to allow at least 8 to 10 weeks before restarting the entire 100 day program; and he says to allow 3 months between the IBS audio program and Toward Inner Peace program. For now, I would just listen to your favorite sessions from the IBS program and when the 8 weeks have passed, give it another go. There are a few of us here who have done them twice and then saw great results. Sometimes there are other things going on in your life that the subconscious deals with first over and above the IBS, and other factors such as severity and duration of your IBS enter into it as well.Don't despair, everyone's time frame is different.Many have seen improvement in the weeks and months that follow completion of the program. Give yourself some time to adjust, change is usually very subtle and gradual.Hang in there, and take care...


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I am sure eric or marilyn will have something more useful than my words. I just wanted to tell you I am sorry you are not doing well.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Marilyn and Zayaka, Thank you very much - i guess i have hit a "rough patch" with all this and needed someone to tell me both what to do and that it would all be ok - so i'm glad that i wrote here!







I hope that things are going well with both of you! Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kac, Marilyn's advise is good. Sorry your not feeling well, but also congradulations for finnishing. That is a plus by itself.







Is there something going on in your life right no or even has the weather changed, ect..The weather has been slightly effecting me lately I believe.Were you doing okay up to this point?Hope you feel better soon here and that its short lived, once the balance is out of whack it takes a bit to get back on track and triggers are very numerous and we might not always know what did cause it to flare, but try to keep moving on and past it the best you can.







If its some kind of new symptoms and they persist, you should check with your doctor then.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

KacSo sorry to read about your setback.Hoping that you are progressing well now.Many of us have the odd set back now and again but hang on in there and try to stay positive.(easier said than done I know)Wishing you the best of health.Peter


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Eric and Peter, Thank you for the kind words







I keep trying to stay somewhat positive though thats easier said than done







Eric - there have been stressors recently - such as the possibility of losing my job due to the "joys" of acadmeic research, a situation with my brother, etc. -I know these things will work out fine butit appears i have totally lost any reasonable way to deal with it all so instead my stomach breaks down making me more stressed - i hate cycles. As far as the weather i guess i had never thought about it -- i know my ibs is cranky when its really hot/humid out but right now the northeast is a giant cold puddle - so maybe its just the cold







Again, thank you all very much for the kind words - its nice to hear "it will be ok" from people that actually understand what this is like. i hope you are all doing fine!-k


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kac, well it sounds like some stressors, and stress will always be out there its just how we learn to handle and deal with it, and as you both mentioned easier said then done, but always a work in progress. Somethings are in our control and some not and it helps to not worry so much about things we have no control over but find ourselves worrying about them anyway, so its good to evaluate things on that level.On the weather it can be a big factor, cold makes us more sluggish and tired and makes our guts more sluggish. It can also trigger spasms in the gut. Sometimes some excersises can counter this also as well as anxiety and stress.Your exactly right on the cycles also and in working on things that is something that you try to break the back and forth cycle and creating as much balance in your life as possible. Let me know if there is anything I can help with kac and no your certainly not alone in all this for sure.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Eric, The cycles are horrible. I have an awful time breaking out of them - and an awful time not thinking about my 'stressors' -- I find that i can do the relaxation exercises when i'm relaxed but if i'm wired about something they're useless because i can't focus on anything other than whats bothering me. I used to be able to deal with stress - i don't know what happened to me. Its all kind of depressing. I do have a question for you - you posted some info in the past which are excerpts from the MindBodySpirit connection by William B. Salt II etc. - is the book worth reading or is it more of the same that is in all the other books? Just curious







Thanks again for the replies - -k


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Just wanted to say on the weather front that I was in Malta last year and the weather was stinking hot which did my IBS no good at all.I was pleased to get back on the spitfire and fly home to dull wet England where my symptoms improved.Never thought about the weather having an effect on the old IBS until now.Peter


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Kac.... if you are like me, you may not be able to respond well to the hypnotapes unless you are on medication to effect normal operation of your brain neurotransmitters... specifically antidepressants. Have you been evaluated by a realtime licensed psychiatrist or psychologistd for potential behavioral health disorders that could be affecting your IBS?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Kac..... click this URL and go to this site on the board. It may help you to understand why hypno is not working for you without being on appropriate medication: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=10;t=000607


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Essence - thanks for the concern. I have not been diagnosed or even seen by a psychiatrist/ologist. I attribute my recent "setback" to the last few weeks being a little more stressful than most in that i had family traveling to D.C, there was an incident involving other family memebers, my job is potentially disappearing, etc., and with all of that my body just decided it couldn't handle it all. Just a rough patch, but it will get better.







So I don't see this as the hypno not working, because i have seen some benefits of it in other instances. i didn't go into the hypno expecting to be cured or to see immediate relief of all my symptoms, and i'm happy with what i've gotten out of the tapes and will hopefully continue to get out of the tapes now that i've finished them. I've been avoiding the drugs (ie: antidepressants) because in my particular case the side effects don't justify the means -- i am very glad that medication is helping you to deal with this syndrome, and once again thanks for the concern







- kac


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanx for the explanation, Kac. I wish you continued success.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kac, I think the book is excellent and for me I read everything I can about IBS even if I have read it before, I read a lot of things two or three times even for it to really sink in and so I get the most out of the information.So yes I would recommend that book.







Keep us posted and updated on your progress, hopefully with some rest, the tapes and as the stressors subside etc.., you will feel better.


----------

